# Twisp Aero/ E-go One E-juice



## DurbanThroatHit (18/9/16)

Hi All !

Curious as to what the ideal VG/PG ratio is for the twisp aero/ joyetech e-go one devices ??

I used to be a big fan of Just B Vaping products http://www.justbvaping.co.za/ (the redbull, apple redbull and apple tobacco flavours are amazing !) but of late I just can't seem to find them in and around the Durban areas and I have been experimenting with some other brands but I just can't seem to find a good brand, nor an ideal ratio.

I think the Just B Products were between 55/45 and 60/40 but I can't be too sure. I say that as I recently experimented with a 50/50 and it was too thin, however when I tried a 70/30 the 1 ohm coils wouldn't saturate sufficiently as the juice is too thick and the coils have tiny holes on them, and I ended up burning the coil almost one fill. 

So if anybody who knows the ideal ratio for .5-1ohm coils please let me know! I love to support local products so if there is a local brand which you use please let me know


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/9/16)

I have been using my Ego One / Aero device for about a year and have found a good place using the CLR rebuildable coils... tried both the 1 and 0.5 and found the airflow to be much better on the 0.5 BUT with my own coil build of about 0.7ohm.
I know it probably sounds like a bit of a mission but honestly, the device is now very enjoyable and wicks like a champ with all my favourite 70/30 juices - sooo much better than either the 1 or 0.5 commercial coils (and much cheaper too)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jan (19/9/16)

I also use the CLR coils I make mine 0,6ohm with 26g kanthal and wicked with cotton bacon. Mine works perfectly with 50/50 60/40 and 70/30 (VG/PG) but in winter the 70/30 can be a bit of a problem


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (19/9/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> I have been using my Ego One / Aero device for about a year and have found a good place using the CLR rebuildable coils... tried both the 1 and 0.5 and found the airflow to be much better on the 0.5 BUT with my own coil build of about 0.7ohm.
> I know it probably sounds like a bit of a mission but honestly, the device is now very enjoyable and wicks like a champ with all my favourite 70/30 juices - sooo much better than either the 1 or 0.5 commercial coils (and much cheaper too)



Ahh I will be honest the main reason why I picked up the aero/e-go one is because of being able to basically any province and I can purchase coils. Twisp has such a wide distribution network that it just makes life easier when it comes to coils, but juice is the issue. I normally stock up on juice but thus my current dilemma is finding good juices for the device.

time aside, i'm not really quite knowledgeable with building coils and ive hear some horror stories about getting resistance and that wrong can cause the battery or the coil to give you a nasty surprise

But I am curious, where did you purchase the CLR head?


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (19/9/16)

Jan said:


> I also use the CLR coils I make mine 0,6ohm with 26g kanthal and wicked with cotton bacon. Mine works perfectly with 50/50 60/40 and 70/30 (VG/PG) but in winter the 70/30 can be a bit of a problem



Before you moved to CLR heads, what was an ideal ratio for you on the 1ohm and 0.5ohm coils ?


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/9/16)

About 60/40 with the 1ohm coil. I constantly experienced wicking issues with the 0.5ohm no matter what the juice


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/9/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Ahh I will be honest the main reason why I picked up the aero/e-go one is because of being able to basically any province and I can purchase coils. Twisp has such a wide distribution network that it just makes life easier when it comes to coils, but juice is the issue. I normally stock up on juice but thus my current dilemma is finding good juices for the device.
> 
> time aside, i'm not really quite knowledgeable with building coils and ive hear some horror stories about getting resistance and that wrong can cause the battery or the coil to give you a nasty surprise
> 
> But I am curious, where did you purchase the CLR head?



Vapour Mountain / Sir Vape / Vape King - actually most vendors usually stock them.
A few 0.5ohm CLR's, some 26g Kanthal or NiChrome, some organic cotton and a screw-driver is all you really need for months 
Youtube-ing some CLR coil builds will also help


----------



## Jan (19/9/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Before you moved to CLR heads, what was an ideal ratio for you on the 1ohm and 0.5ohm coils ?


I have always used the clr coils. Never used the standard coils


----------



## DaveH (19/9/16)

@DurbanThroatHit 

This may help. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joytech-ego-aio-0-6-coils.t22539/
Dave


----------



## Jan (19/9/16)

DaveH said:


> @DurbanThroatHit
> 
> This may help. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joytech-ego-aio-0-6-coils.t22539/
> Dave


I think we are talking about different coils


----------



## DaveH (19/9/16)

Jan said:


> I think we are talking about different coils



Ooops, sorry.
Dave


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (17/10/16)

Hi all ! 

Sorry for late reply  I'm sure you've all seen and heard of the current situation in our varsity's 

thanks for tips! I have had some time to experiment and found that the 1 ohm coil can still wick with upto 80% VG on certain brands. 

Happy vaping everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------

